# Anyone Order from Pestrong?



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

The site is sketchy looking. I actually got a security warning on my phone.

Reviews are spotty, but the bad ones are very bad.

I wouldn't normally order but they have something I can't get anywhere else, I've looked far and wide. I used my credit card so I'm protected. I'll get my money back if they try any crap.

Just curious if anyone ever ordered anything.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Ordered some Certainty and it arrived intact. Their website leaves a bit to be desired, but delivered in the end.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

That's promising at least. Lol


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

I ordered Tenacity and Prograss, free shipping (to WA) and it came in less then a week.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Ordered few times from them. Quick delivery and no problems


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

timely, they have the lowest price I've found on Azoxystrobin liquid, looking at ordering it from them. Plus free shipping.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Awesome.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I ordered once so far. Apparently it's run by someone from another country with a small warehouse in the US. I was concerned after ordering and reading some things about how the business is supposedly run (let alone them having my credit card number and name and address and wondering if they might sell it), but there have been no issues since, and it came fairly quickly, was packaged well, and had tape on the bottle to prevent leaks.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I've ordered many times. No problems. The security warning is a certificate problem or something. It's only on their mobile app. If you use your phone, request the desktop version or use a computer. Their mobile app is junk. Not the best website either but they seem to have better pricing than most.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

As a side note, whenever ordering from either a sketchy site or supposedly sketchy site, never expose your credit card. Consider a free service like Privacy.com and use a virtual card. Easy, secure, and peace of mind. Heck, I even use a Privacy virtual card at Amazon. Your CC gives you protection, but not without serious hassle, and it's only a matter of time before the next data breach at your favorite online retailer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> As a side note, whenever ordering from either a sketchy site or supposedly sketchy site, never expose your credit card. Consider a free service like Privacy.com and use a virtual card. Easy, secure, and peace of mind. Heck, I even use a Privacy virtual card at Amazon. Your CC gives you protection, but not without serious hassle, and it's only a matter of time before the next data breach at your favorite online retailer.


Solid advice. :thumbup:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Product arrived ahead of schedule. Packed well but the tracking number they gave me was a usps one and not a ups one. They linked it as a ups one in the invoice.


----------



## JLAD (Jul 6, 2019)

I order Chelated Iron and many different fungicides on a regular basis from them. The free shipping is great and it's normally within a week.


----------



## cmunson777 (2 mo ago)

Babaganoosh said:


> The site is sketchy looking. I actually got a security warning on my phone. Reviews are spotty, but the bad ones are very bad. I wouldn't normally order but they have something I can't get anywhere else, I've looked far and wide. I used my credit card so I'm protected. I'll get my money back if they try any crap. Just curious if anyone ever ordered anything.


 I ordered on 10-13-2022 & payment was immediately taken. Did not receive product. Asked for refund on 11-26-22. Will not refund full amount.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> Just curious if anyone ever ordered anything.


I am attaching a screen shot of my “Order History” with PestStrong.

IIRC they are a small business as I seem to recall calling and speaking with relatively young sounding guys who, at the time, were obviously burning the candle at both ends trying to keep up with incoming orders and to get orders packed up and shipped, etc.

Out of curiosity, I signed into my account and it turns out I have done regular business with them. This may or may not be the online vendor I posted some mixed results with in the past but, whenever I need product I do a search of close to a dozen different online vendors and apparently, PestStrong comes in with the best bang for the buck in at least as many cases as my attached “Order History” shows …

I use my AmEx when purchasing online and AmEx customer service has NEVER failed to make me whole AFTER I have first tried resolving any issues (non-delivery, damaged or wrong item, etc.) with the seller. (Even if - heck, especially if, a seller doesn’t respond to my inquiry AmEx simply refunds the $ in question to my account and then, and I don’t know how they do it but, AmEx obviously has the ability - and willingness - to make life a living h*ll for online vendors …




Babaganoosh said:


> Product arrived ahead of schedule. Packed well but the tracking number they gave me was a usps one and not a ups one. They linked it as a ups one in the invoice.


Yes, it has been some time now since UPS and USPS entered into some kind of “contract” where UPS picks up an order from seller but, somewhere in transit the shipment turns into something called “Sure Post” or some such and UPS actual transfers the package to a USPS facility and; thereafter; handling is assumed by the USPS …


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

cmunson777 said:


> I ordered on 10-13-2022 & payment was immediately taken. Did not receive product. Asked for refund on 11-26-22. Will not refund full amount.


Yep, that's on their terms; you aren't the first to be caught by surprise. I had good luck cancelling an order from Solutions Pest after they failed to deliver for ~8 or 9 months. Sometimes it is worth it to just pay the higher price to deal with a more conventional retailer.


----------



## cmunson777 (2 mo ago)

ionicatoms said:


> Yep, that's on their terms; you aren't the first to be caught by surprise. I had good luck cancelling an order from Solutions Pest after they failed to deliver for ~8 or 9 months. Sometimes it is worth it to just pay the higher price to deal with a more conventional retailer.


 I took it up with PayPal, no luck. Then my credit card company which came through. I have also reported my experience to the Better Business Bureau, and the Federal Trade Commission, but have not yet received a response which pestrong does not have to answer. Just hoping to provide an opportunity to warn other people to this shady business practice. Holding my money for 1.5 months with no end in site does not make me a happy customer. I agree on the more reputable business.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Holy cow! Based on y’all’s experiences, _if_ I do place any more orders with either PestStrong or Solutions I’ll be sure to use only my AmEx platinum; and, if I don’t receive an order within 10 days AmEx has yet to fail to INSTANTANEOUSLY refund my money 100%. Can’t say enough positive about AmEx customer service.




(Again, I know zip about how the credit industry works but I will never forget the phone call I got from an online vendor who said my contacting AmEx (27 zdays after I’d paid him for a 3-nozzle boom and then got the brush off from a young woman there when I tried to find out when it might ship 14 days after ordering it) had made his life a living **** and it was gonna cost him the next month trying to straighten things out with AmEx.

^That^ was all PRE-Covid. Someone once explained to me the ramifications when a business under contract with AmEx requires AmEx refund an AmEx customer who can show they tried to resolve the issue with the vendor prior to contacting AmEx. I don’t remember the particulars but, I was convinced then and have had my confidence reconfirmed once or twice since, when I’ve unsuspectingly encountered a less than standup vendor who _thought_ they were gonna simply take my money …

I don’t have any interest in creating business for AmEx, just sharing my own experiences why our household will have at least one AmEx card …


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

440mag said:


> Holy cow! Based on y’all’s experiences, _if_ I do place any more orders with either PestStrong or Solutions I’ll be sure to use only my AmEx platinum; and, if I don’t receive an order within 10 days AmEx has yet to fail to INSTANTANEOUSLY refund my money 100%. Can’t say enough positive about AmEx customer service.


Just to clarify, my order with Solutions was for something (isoxaben) that was on backorder. I ended up paying more at another supplier to get it on time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just to speak up for Solutions Pest & Lawn, I have ordered from them on numerous occasions without any issues whatsoever. They usually have the best price and tend to ship pretty quickly. The only downside to them is there website is not very good when trying to find out exactly what you want or need. As long as you know what you are looking for, you can type it into the search bar and it comes right up if they carry it, I would just do your research elsewhere.


----------

